# Using potato starch in doughnuts



## adamo (Jun 8, 2014)

I have read that substituting potato starch for bread flour in yeast doughnuts will help make them more fluffy and moist. The recipe I use for doughnuts calls for four to four and a half cups of flour. For the fluffiest and most moist doughnuts, how much flour should I replace with potato starch?

And for every 1 cup of bread flour I am replacing, how much potato starch should I use?

I have read 3/8ths of a cup of potato starch for every 1 cup of flour, but I tried this and the dough was very sticky. 

Are there other considerations I need to take when doing this substitution?


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

adamo

I don't post often to ever in this one because I'm so far removed from baking it's ridiculous but, I can tell you that growing up, we had a chain called Spudnuts. From what I remember they used 100% potato flour in their donuts. That being the case and remembering how good those were.........I would say you could easily substitute all potato flour for the wheat flour.

Just understand that potato starch and potato flour have different characteristics. Potato starch resembles cornstarch, is mostly used for thickening and has no potato flavor. Potato flour closely resembles it's wheat flour counterpart and does carry a potato flavor. It does produce a lighter and fluffier product.

Beyond that, I can't be much help. It's been wayyy too long for me to give any additional advice comfortably.


----------

